#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Ρηγμάτωση του σκυροδέματος σε πρώιμη ηλικία

## marsellos

Επειδη εχει πολλες φορες απασχολησει το θεμα της ρηγματωσης, αυτο αναλυεται διεξοδικα στην Ελληνικη μεταφραση του βιβλιου του περιφημου  P. Kumar Mehta , με Επιστημονικη επιμελεια της Καθηγητριας Α.Π.Θ. Κας Ιωαννας Παπαγιαννη , στις σελιδες 427-428, οπου περιλαμβανεται και το Σχημα 10-16, του Concrete Society ,με τα 13 ειδη ρωγμων, που ειχαμε αναφερει σε παλαιοτερη αναρτηση!

Το εγχειριδιο ειναι εκδοση του "Κλειδαριθμος" (2009), 210-5237635.

----------


## Xάρης

Αναφέρεσαι στο: "Σκυρόδεμα Μικροδομή, ιδιότητες και υλικά"


Απόσπασμα του βιβλίου --> *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

seismic

----------


## marsellos

Αυτο ακριβως το βιβλιο εννοω , στη σελιδα 427-428, αν ειναι δυνατον να εμφανισθει διοτι ειναι πολυ σημαντικη η πληροφορια για τους συναδελφους , με ενα σχημα! Ευχαριστω.ΝΜ

----------

seismic

----------

